# Best BBW matchmaking site?



## BeachLovinBBW (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello! I am newly single after 14 years. (AUGH!!!!) I am ready to date, maybe have a relationship, not sure the marriage thing is ever for me again, but I am now, finally ready to have some fun again. I have two friends who are having a ball with personal ads on mainstream sights. One is a "mainstream" girl, the other is a bbw. My gf who is the bbw is on plentyoffish.com. She is having lots of fun, but no relationship yet. Anyway, she convinced me to post an ad there. 

My first ad had one pic of my face, but did say under body type BBW, but I guess not all guys know what that means. Anyway, there was a cute guy who sent me an "I want to meet you." poke. I don't really respond to that because I think it is just plain respect to send someone a note and try to get to know them. Anyway, his ad was HILARIOUS!!!! One of the funniest I had ever seen!!! So I sent him a quick note saying that. Right after he added a section to his ad that said "Weight: fun size not super size." DUDE, you contacted ME!!!!!!! Hello????? Anyway, it is frustrating.

I revamped my add with more pics (one being full body and one being of a small, subtle tat I have since both of these things seem to be deal breakers), but now I am thinking I should just have an ad on a sight where I know I will be accepted. I would love to hear others experiences and recommendations. TIA!!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 22, 2011)

Ive had NO luck on BBW dating sites at all... but more mainstream ones have been great. OK-Cupid has been the best for me. Plenty of fish has been decent, but when it's been called "the bootycall site"... well... let's not try to put much faith into that site 

Of course, a lot of people will disagree with OK Cupid, but personally, I've met the best people on there. Well... the best dates, I mean, lol. And I still am meeting and chatting with some good people from there.

I guess it would be a more "try and see" thing when it comes to dating sites. I guess my luck with OK Cupid comes from the fact that all the good people I met from there actually had something in their profiles about liking larger ladies. I might've just gotten lucky, though.


----------



## Tania (Apr 22, 2011)

I've primarily used OKC, eHarmony, and another lifestyle personals site (that has nothing to do with fat people). I've gotten the best quality responses on OKC.


----------



## penguin (Apr 23, 2011)

The BBW dating sites I've checked out have a REALLY low level of activity for Australia, so I gave up on them.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 23, 2011)

BBW-specific sites are mostly a no-go for me since there's essentially no one local for me. Echoing the nod for OKCupid, though.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Apr 23, 2011)

Before I got married,I met 2 gentleman on a BBW site called biggorgeouswomen.com.We went out several times and they were very nice but too far from where I lived to start something serious.Did not meet my husband on their,he was from the same town,little did I know!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Apr 23, 2011)

I met a few decent guys from Large And Lovely and had some enjoyable dates. I had signed up for several sites, just to put feelers out, and I got some really odd ducks from most others. Sadly, there aren't many people at all on that site.

Dims has been my best place - or worst, depending on your perspective - to meet men, even if that wasn't my original intent. It even got me back in touch with a couple of exes, one of which is a very close friend again.


----------



## Guerrilla (Apr 30, 2011)

One site you might like to try is bbwfinder.com which is part of the Tangowire network. Granted I haven't been in the online dating world in awhile but I met some really cool people and made some great relationships from that site.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 2, 2011)

Guerrilla said:


> One site you might like to try is bbwfinder.com which is part of the Tangowire network. Granted I haven't been in the online dating world in awhile but I met some really cool people and made some great relationships from that site.



I echo the Tangowire suggestion. If you join through any of the BBW branches, it connects to all the others. I remember there being a good variety of people on there.


----------



## J_Underscore (May 5, 2011)

How about trying www.bbwchatzone.com? Its not a dating site, its a BBW community site but you could join a few groups and be friends with a few members and maybe find something.

Might not be the best idea, but its a thought


----------



## docilej (May 5, 2011)

I wish this site had a search engine where you can search for people by location. That would be cool.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 5, 2011)

docilej said:


> I wish this site had a search engine where you can search for people by location. That would be cool.



Well there is the "Events" section where people check in by geographical area. It seems to me that most of the people that are up for meeting in person have signed into the appropriate thread in that section at some point.


----------



## LalaCity (May 6, 2011)

penguin said:


> The BBW dating sites I've checked out have a REALLY low level of activity for Australia, so I gave up on them.



I seem to get nothing BUT Australian men on the one I'm on. I counted 14 messages and/or "interests" in the last month. Maybe they want to emigrate to the States or something.


----------



## penguin (May 6, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> I seem to get nothing BUT Australian men on the one I'm on. I counted 14 messages and/or "interests" in the last month. Maybe they want to emigrate to the States or something.



Where were they when I had my profiles active??


----------



## LalaCity (May 6, 2011)

penguin said:


> Where were they when I had my profiles active??



Ha, I don't know! But if you like, I can pass them along to you.


----------



## penguin (May 6, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> Ha, I don't know! But if you like, I can pass them along to you.



lol thanks, but I'll pass for now. I'm not actively using any of those sites for now, so it's their loss


----------



## gangstadawg (May 6, 2011)

wow no one mentioned bbwsingles.com


----------



## phatpanther18 (Jun 6, 2011)

iam still looking but thank you every one for the name of these sites you gave, more searching for me .the ones i can tell you are mostly the site to avoid Chubby Parade, cubbyfishing . ones a bottycall site the other has no action going and most of the people i talk to there don't talk to me anymore so it a bumer


----------



## JulieD (Jun 7, 2011)

passions.com network... they have dating sites for any interest... www.largepassions.com is for bbw/bhm


----------



## PewterBunny (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm not sure about the best website to post on...I've tried several, but I'm assuming my UN-luck has something to do with the somewhat dryness of my self descriptions. I however do not want to attract just a "booty call", but I don't know how to say I love to have fun, without someone taking it the wrong way...So I steer clear of anything remotely sexy. sigh...whats a BBW to do??


----------



## supersizebbw (Jul 27, 2011)

i'm on one called bbwchatzone, but have had no luck whatsoever...hoping i can just find someone in real life and not have to bother with the whole online dating epic fails


----------



## GlassDaemon (Jul 31, 2011)

Dating sites can be a lot of fun and very successful but you have to be very, very picky, set up your outline of what's acceptable and what isn't and don't make exceptions I don't care how cute they look, pictures are deceptive anyway. When I started I would not even consider guys that smoked, did drugs, or had kids (I actually failed on my requirements but it was an accident I'll explain after). They were deal breakers for me, most people who do drugs, want you to do drugs. I don't really have a problem with drugs, I just don't personally want to be involved with them, I don't even want to be around them, that's no fun for me. I hate cigarette smoke, it's nasty and it makes me cough up lungs. Kids I was scared of becoming mommy. 

The second key is patience, you're not going to find Mr. Right on the first try, maybe not even the first hundred. What's more you need to be active, you can't just wait for them to come to you, you need to be animate about messaging people, you cannot be afraid of rejection. 

Be creative, trust me when I tell you the last four hundred people's message said "Hi, how are you?" Or some variation of that. My trick was to pick out something in their profile that stuck out at me and my first message would be regarding that. If they watched cartoons I'd ask them what their favorite was and then tell mine. If they played video games I'd ask them what kind and then I'd say what I play. If they play the guitar I'd ask them for how long, or what kind of music. 

I went on dates with probably around a dozen people, not exaggerating, and we didn't click. There are enough problems with not find people that making exceptions for things you know you don't like is just lowing your odds of finding someone and actually wasting time. 

Now, hypocritical of me, my current boyfriend of almost 2 years I met from plentyoffish.com he smokes and has a daughter lol. For the life of me I cannot remember what he said to me but it struck a cord and I honestly forgot to check his profile. I got so into talking to him that when I finally met him and he whipped out a cig I was like "Wait what?" Regardless, he's extremely considerate about it and I'm so glad he has a daughter. The little girl is an eye opener for me and I love her to pieces!

I personally felt Okcupid was more put together, but I seemed to have more luck on plentyoffish which sometimes felt messy to me.


----------



## Jack Secret (Aug 1, 2011)

Dimensions is a fantastic place to meet someone. I dated a number of really great gals in the past. Usually I would meet them in the chat room.

Honestly, I would think that any quality singles site would be fine to meet somebody. After all, before we are fat, skinny, short or tall, were just regular people.


----------



## *Ravenous* (Dec 15, 2011)

supersizebbw said:


> i'm on one called bbwchatzone, but have had no luck whatsoever...hoping i can just find someone in real life and not have to bother with the whole online dating epic fails



I agree! I would really just like to meet in person with someone than to go through all these profiles and such:happy:


----------



## SweetNYLady (Dec 16, 2011)

I ditto this comment. It took some time but I met my current boyfriend of over a year and a half there and I couldn't be happier :wubu:




Guerrilla said:


> One site you might like to try is bbwfinder.com which is part of the Tangowire network. Granted I haven't been in the online dating world in awhile but I met some really cool people and made some great relationships from that site.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 19, 2011)

You should go on every site that have been mentioned in this thread! You will get loadsssssssss of dates!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 20, 2011)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> You should go on every site that have been mentioned in this thread! You will get loadsssssssss of dates!



You use that "rolleyes" emoticon after a lot of your posts - but I can't tell if you mean this sarcastically or not...clarify?


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Dec 20, 2011)

penguin said:


> The BBW dating sites I've checked out have a REALLY low level of activity for Australia, so I gave up on them.



I've found that as well and eventually took myself off those sites.


----------



## MissHoney (Dec 27, 2011)

I haven't had luck on any dating sites. My profiles are well written and my photos are nice so I'm not sure what the issue is. Possibly my location.


----------



## bbwprincess (Mar 16, 2012)

im also having trouble finding a bbw dating site, im looking for one with mostly 20 year olds if anyone knows of any good ones post a link


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 18, 2012)

I am always leery about the dating internet thing although this place has loads of cool people most of those sites have the crazies who propose marriage in the first sentence(trust me I know what I am talking about)... and some BBW sites are not even good for me cause they want big but not my size big... anyone have better luck?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Apr 15, 2012)

hi gals,

i met my hub online. we have been married for a year and a half and super happy!

i tried the bbw sites and to be honest, most of them sucked. i tried alot of the mainstream sites,and yes, many of them are just looking for a hook-up. it's all in your profile and how you filter...

i can give you a few suggestions...

-be honest in your profile. put in their bbw...that is enough to deter anyone looking for barbie and will automatically weed out most of the prowlers. trust me, it is better to be honest, have them contact you then find out you are a full sized gal and disapppear from the planet.

-be up front...tell them what you are looking for and not looking for. I was also a big no to smokers and druggies...i made that very clear. the more (general-don't get too personal detail-y) info you can provide regarding what you are looking for, the men will somewhat filter themselves.

-be positive! yes, you may be a plus size gal...but that is not all there is to you! add your interests, a bit about your personality. you are fabulous, give them a hint of it!

-add a photo! pick one you love or that shows your great personality and use it! ads with photos get twice as many reviews. 

-reply to everyone...even just the pokes. yes, normally you would expect a 'hey hello' message, but a) they may be shy b) so many sites have ads for inactive members that it is a way of seeing if anyone still checks the site they signed up for c) depending on the site, the men may have limited access options unless they are full on paying members. your reply or poke back may be enough to make it worth it for them to sign up and pay to get to know you!

-you have to go through a lot of no's before you meet someone you may actually consider wanting to chat with or meet. you won't click with everyone. if he seems like a 'hook-up' only guy, you will know it pretty quickly. 

-keep it safe. don't give out names, phone nos, addresses, etc. start with chat through the site. then maybe move to chat in your personal email. if you want to meet up, make it somewhere public and safe. don't give out your personal info until you have been out a couple of times in a public place and there is genuine interest from both parties. 

my best advice it go out and enjoy life. go out on the dates. enjoy the company...even if it is only for the one date and you decide he's not the one. give everyone a fair shake and enjoy it!


----------



## Moongirl75 (Apr 22, 2012)

What happens after you place the ad and you meet someone, they are nice, totally in to you but the spark is missing? I am at that point now and I don't know what to do. Dating is such a mystery to me.


----------



## LaylaBlue2012 (May 4, 2012)

Hi!

I am BBW and I met my hunny on POF...yes its a dating website for hookups..but we fell in love. He is a BHM and I am a BBW...So we did find love...you will find it too ...  good luck! xo~Layla


----------



## lovelocs (May 5, 2012)

I was on PoF a few years ago, and googled my username, just for shits & giggles. My PoF profile came up on another, completely unrelated, site. I was incredibly glad I hadn't posted a picture. I went onto Match.com and got a date with a con artist with a history of sexual assault. I don't really like online shit anymore...


----------



## phoenix92901 (May 8, 2012)

I've been lucky in that, during the past 10 years, I met and dated some really nice men from BBW chat rooms and dating sites like BBPeopleMeet, LargeandLovely and POF. 

However, I met the love of my life through a Meetup group which I joined to expand my social circle. I wasn't looking to date at the time and neither was he. So you never know where you'll meet that special someone... but chances are that you will meet when you least expect it.


----------



## bonified (May 9, 2012)

Moongirl75 said:


> What happens after you place the ad and you meet someone, they are nice, totally in to you but the spark is missing? I am at that point now and I don't know what to do. Dating is such a mystery to me.




Vodka will reveal all.


----------

